# Urban Decay - Last ever Book of Shadows



## wendy35107 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Guys - This is literally my first post, I've only just joined Specktra today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just wanted to let you all know - I was speaking to the counter Manager of Urban decay in a department store last weekend and she told me this :

The last product that will be released this year for the 15 year Anniversary will be a book of shadows. I've been told that this will noth only be Urban Decay's last ever book of shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but ............ it will be double the size of any of the provious BOS. The manager also said is would contain 4 full size 24/7 liners, eyeshadow primer potion (don't know which one) and a eyeshadow brush. It's rumoured to cost £60.

Whilst I'm totally bummed that there'll be no more BOS, how amazing is that??!!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 6, 2011)

Hey, welcome to Spektra, and what an awesome first post! 

  	Wow, that is very exciting news! I wonder how many unique shades they'll do. Also if they'll include the perversion liner from the liner set - that'd be cool.

  	I wonder why this is the last one, when they're so popular?


----------



## wendy35107 (May 6, 2011)

I really hope there are lots of one off unique shades in the pallette - As much as I love my Alice in Wonderland set, it was nothing new.  I didn't ask why they were stopping them, I wish I had now lol. They're crazy popular.  All I know is I'm going to be one of the first in the queue for one :eyelove:  Thanks for the welcome Hun, I think I'm going to love it here.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

wendy35107 said:


> Hey Guys - This is literally my first post, I've only just joined Specktra today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	welcome to the site! we are happy to have you here! well £60 is quite pricey but sounds like it will be worth it! i'll be in line waiting too! hee hee! i really hope it won't be the last though  i love all my books of shadows


----------



## MAChostage (May 6, 2011)

How much do you want to bet that Midnight Cowboy will be in it.  LOL!


----------



## panther27 (May 6, 2011)

That translates to $98.59
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dnk,this'll have to have some pretty amazing shades in it for me to buy it!


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 6, 2011)

i knw.. this wld hve to hve eyeshadows different from the other BOS for me to get it..


----------



## shontay07108 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome!   I actually don't see this as bad news. Even though I like and purchase several UD products, I find their BoS palettes unappealing. It's gotten redundant for me. I bought one, but I passed it on. I think it's time for a new approach. I'm sure they have something else up their sleeve.


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I actually don't see this as bad news. Even though I like and purchase several UD products, I find their BoS palettes unappealing. It's gotten redundant for me. I bought one, but I passed it on. I think it's time for a new approach. *I'm sure they have something else up their sleeve.*


	this is very true!


----------



## Tiarra (May 7, 2011)

YAY! I want to know more! When is this supposed to be released?


----------



## wendy35107 (May 7, 2011)

I've heard it'll be out October time.  To be honest I think £60 is pretty good, they're normally £27 / £30 ish and this one is double the size with 4 full size liners and a full size primer potion.  The 4 pencils and the primer potion alone are worth over £60 on their own.  Maybe it's just cos I'm a UD nut, the collector in me wants the last ever BOS :eyelove:


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

wendy35107 said:


> Maybe it's just cos I'm a UD nut, the collector in me wants the last ever BOS


  	october eh? that means i could have it as a birthday present! yay!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

I love the idea of the BoS's but honestly i have the AiWL one and never use it. Maybe if it's all completely new LE shadows but I just don't know.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 8, 2011)

ooh thats fun!


----------



## Tiarra (May 13, 2011)

FourC's said:


> I love the idea of the BoS's but honestly i have the AiWL one and never use it. Maybe if it's all completely new LE shadows but I just don't know.



 	If you ever want to get rid of that, I'm dying to get my hands on one!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

lets hope so!  hee hee!


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2011)

Urban Decay Alice Tutorial here is a tutorial i have done for specktra using my alice book of shadows for those interested


----------



## Mabelle (May 20, 2011)

LADIES!!!! I saw this palette! not up close and personal, but ive seen all the promo images.

  	It's goingto contain 16 eyeshadows, 9 will be new. There will be a mascara, a primer potion and a liner (i think?) as well as this spiffy scanny dealie for your iphone/smart phones. It will explain you the products and ways to use them!

  	There is also a spot where you can plug your iphone/smart phone into the palette to have it play videos a loud! Pretty crazy stuff.

  	The motif looked like butterflys, nothing special. Should launch next fall. I believe the price in the UK would be about 50 pounds.... so duno about north america. I figure 75 for canada.


----------



## LMD84 (May 21, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> LADIES!!!! I saw this palette! not up close and personal, but ive seen all the promo images.
> 
> It's goingto contain 16 eyeshadows, 9 will be new. There will be a mascara, a primer potion and a liner (i think?) as well as this spiffy scanny dealie for your iphone/smart phones. It will explain you the products and ways to use them!
> 
> ...


  	oh my goodness that sounds amazing! and i will totally spend £50 on it!  woo!!


----------



## MAChostage (May 21, 2011)

This statement is the only thing I'm NOT excited about.  It would be so nice if they'd just release the final BOS with all new shadows, even if they never intend on making them perm!



Mabelle said:


> LADIES!!!! I saw this palette! not up close and personal, but ive seen all the promo images.
> 
> *It's goingto contain 16 eyeshadows, 9 will be new.* There will be a mascara, a primer potion and a liner (i think?) as well as this spiffy scanny dealie for your iphone/smart phones. It will explain you the products and ways to use them!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiarra (May 22, 2011)

I went to the Urban Decay Makeover event today at Ulta and got some news!​ 
 		 			I had to ask the UD MUA about the Book of Shadows. She confirmed the arrival of not one, but TWO BOS palettes this year! She says the one coming out for fall will have 16 shades and the box will have speakers in it so you can plug your phone or mp3 player in and listen to your music. The other will be out later to celebrate the 15 year anniversary and will contain 15 all new shades. I can't wait!


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

Tiarra said:


> I went to the Urban Decay Makeover event today at Ulta and got some news!​
> I had to ask the UD MUA about the Book of Shadows. She confirmed the arrival of not one, but TWO BOS palettes this year! She says the one coming out for fall will have 16 shades and the box will have speakers in it so you can plug your phone or mp3 player in and listen to your music. The other will be out later to celebrate the 15 year anniversary and will contain 15 all new shades. I can't wait!


  	amazing!! you know i'll be buying both! hee hee!


----------



## rockin (May 22, 2011)

The one you plug your phone or mp3 player into sounds like like they've pinched the idea from Stila's "Makeup Player". (I like how Stila suggested you could use it on the beach - how many people take all their makeup to the beach? LOL).

  	I won't be buying if it's only about half and half new colours, especially since the existing colours will probably all be ones I have in other palettes already.  The possibility of a palette with all new colours sounds much more interesting though.


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 22, 2011)

rockin said:


> The one you plug your phone or mp3 player into sounds like like they've pinched the idea from Stila's "Makeup Player". (I like how Stila suggested you could use it on the beach - how many people take all their makeup to the beach? LOL).
> 
> I won't be buying if it's only about half and half new colours, especially since the existing colours will probably all be ones I have in other palettes already.  The possibility of a palette with all new colours sounds much more interesting though.


	Agree with both parts of this completely!

  	(And I may just feel obligated to buy the 15th anniversary one since I'm collecting all of the 15th anniversary products. If I can get my hands on one, that is.)


----------



## banana1234 (May 22, 2011)

i totally want this, but i'd rather have it with out the speakers for a bit less money, i'm never going to take a make up palette to the beach/park and i have an ipod dock at home!


----------



## MAChostage (May 22, 2011)

I _*really *_don't get having a palette with speakers!  I'm only dying to know/see the *new* colors in each.  I wish I could pre-order the one with 15 all new shades right now!




Tiarra said:


> I went to the Urban Decay Makeover event today at Ulta and got some news!​
> I had to ask the UD MUA about the Book of Shadows. She confirmed the arrival of not one, but TWO BOS palettes this year! She says the one coming out for fall will have 16 shades and the box will have speakers in it so you can plug your phone or mp3 player in and listen to your music. The other will be out later to celebrate the 15 year anniversary and will contain 15 all new shades. I can't wait!


----------



## laylalovesmac (May 22, 2011)

I've never gotten the palette/speaker trend. I don't really see the point, tbh. *shrugs* And they don't seem to be too popular- I saw a bunch of the Stila ones at one of my local discount stores for really, really cheap. Even discounted that much (to nearly nothing) I didn't want one. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i totally want this, but i'd rather have it with out the speakers for a bit less money, *i'm never going to take a make up palette to the beach/park and i have an ipod dock at home!*


	yeah this is very true!! i take my book of shadows on holiday with me each year but i never then take them to the beach or pool!


----------



## Mabelle (May 23, 2011)

If i understood correctly, the speak was this small thing, diamond shaped looked flat, about and inch or two long that was detachable.

  	I could have completely misunderstood though


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2011)

Mabelle said:


> If i understood correctly, the speak was this small thing, diamond shaped looked flat, about and inch or two long that was detachable.
> 
> I could have completely misunderstood though


	thanks for the info! i need to see pictures i think!


----------



## missah (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow! I want to see the pictures too! It sounds cool, last ever book of shadows for the 15th? I'd totally buy that. Not quite about the speakers one... I dont think I'd ever want to pay $100 for something like that.
  	So it'll be out around October? Can't wait^^
  	Luckily, its not the same time as the MAC new collections... unless MAC is releasing another one around that time too?!
  	Gotta save up


----------



## zewzeq (Jun 16, 2011)

I think speakers would be totally unnecessary. Who would use it anyway? But, I would still buy it of course.


----------



## missah (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I'll buy both... hopefully they'll spaced apart><" I really wanna know the prices and release dates though! Hopefully, it wont sell out within an hour of release...


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 18, 2011)

This may mean I buy my first book of shadows, but depending on the price and the shades. I don't go for liners so those wouldn't matter to me. c: Or the... speakers thing. That's... what, haha. But I like the sound of 15 new shades! I don't know everything about Urban Decay, but I know they have a habit of repeating a lot of things.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2011)

If this is 15 brand new shades to a UD Book of Shadows I would consider buying this one as my 1st. However if I see even an inkling of that damned glittery mess Midnight Cowboy Rides Again it's a pass.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> If this is 15 brand new shades to a UD Book of Shadows I would consider buying this one as my 1st. However if I see even an inkling of that damned glittery mess Midnight Cowboy Rides Again it's a pass.


	oh yeah! they need to give that shadow a rest!! i hate it soooo much! how can it be a best seller?!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 18, 2011)

Speakers in a palette? Seriously? Just another reason to hike the price of the palette..


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yeah! they need to give that shadow a rest!! i hate it soooo much! how can it be a best seller?!


	It's good to know that you all hate the Midnight Cowboy shadows so much, I have *almost* bought the Midnight Cowboy palette off the UD website a few times now! I only have the Naked Palette, Black Palette and Rollergirl Palette, so that 15th anniversary one sounds pretty good to me. I probably have less of a chance of getting a bunch of repeats since I have not purchased a BOS before.. Fingers crossed that its worthwhile!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 23, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yeah! they need to give that shadow a rest!! i hate it soooo much! how can it be a best seller?!


	Sometimes I wonder if the shadow being a "best seller" is a myth


----------



## missah (Jun 23, 2011)

I know! Some of the bestsellers out there a total mystery!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the shadow being a "best seller" is a myth


	yeah maybe it is a lie! maybe it was the best selling shadow one week many years ago?! lol!


----------



## dxgirly (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish I had the money to blow on these. sigggh


----------



## Nicala (Jun 25, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> I wish I had the money to blow on these. sigggh



 	Ditto gurlll


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG! Two new BOS!!! Awesome! Hopefully that Midnight Cowboy Rides Again doesn't come with the new BOS palette! I've heard that they are a glittery mess, even being a fan of shimmer, and I just can't do the overwhelming shimmer that has tons of fallout.

  	EDIT://
  	I just realized that I have that color in my BOS III palette LOL! I don't use it since the fallout is crazy!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 5, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> If this is 15 brand new shades to a UD Book of Shadows I would consider buying this one as my 1st. However if I see even an inkling of that damned glittery mess Midnight Cowboy Rides Again it's a pass.


	haha me too! I've never splashed out for the book of shadows because I don't really wear a ton of color. I can't wait to see this new palette!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yeah! they need to give that shadow a rest!! i hate it soooo much! how can it be a best seller?!



 	haha I totally believe it. Every 13 year old girl owns this eye shadow!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I might have to get both


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 11, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> haha I totally believe it. Every 13 year old girl owns this eye shadow!


	lol!! to be fair i would understand that! it looks fabulous in the pan! but when applied it's one hot mess. but thinking back to when i was 13 i didn't care about things like fall out... i'm the girl who used my brothers face paints as eye shadows for goodness sakes! lol!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 11, 2011)

hmm the anniversary palette is not the last BOS is it?

  	temptalia has put up swatches: http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-15th-anniversary-eyeshadow-palette-swatches-sneak-peek

  	and i want one!!


----------



## dxgirly (Jul 11, 2011)

I want one too. I hope there's still some left on Wednesday when I get money!


----------



## wishonastar (Jul 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh yeah! they need to give that shadow a rest!! i hate it soooo much! how can it be a best seller?!


  	Maybe it is a best seller because it is in every single damn palette! HAHA

  	I'm really looking forward to these two new palettes coming out over here, they are totally worth the money imo. I kinda like the idea of having speakers in the palette, it makes me laugh. I'd totally use them just to annoy everyone else whilst I put my makeup on lol. I think that if they either comes out in October/December I will ask for them for Christmas.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> lol!! to be fair i would understand that! it looks fabulous in the pan! but when applied it's one hot mess. but thinking back to when i was 13 i didn't care about things like fall out... i'm the girl who used my brothers face paints as eye shadows for goodness sakes! lol!


  	When I first started working with glittery eye shadows, I would leave some of the fallout to double as a cheek highlight. Not my best look


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 24, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> When I first started working with glittery eye shadows, I would leave some of the fallout to double as a cheek highlight. Not my best look


  	oh dear! well we've all done crazy stuff like that! i used to use talc as face powder!!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Man for nearly $100, these shades better be unique as hell.  And they better have plenty of it in stock..none of this selling out within the first 2 seconds BS!  Nonetheless, I'm excited for it to come out =)


----------



## missah (Jul 24, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> Man for nearly $100, these shades better be unique as hell.  And they better have plenty of it in stock..none of this selling out within the first 2 seconds BS!  Nonetheless, I'm excited for it to come out =)


 
	Agreed! I'm still waiting for the 15th anniversary palette! Sold out within a day or Urbandecay.com and twice on ulta.com.


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 31, 2011)

So excited for this haha! I love UD shadows over most other brands!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 31, 2011)

THIS is the one I'm waiting on.  I wasn't impressed by the 15th Anniversary palette.  I am really hoping that this BOS will truly be special -- and worth it!


----------



## missah (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope this BOS will last a long time... MAC has torn my wallet to shreds!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> THIS is the one I'm waiting on.  I wasn't impressed by the 15th Anniversary palette.  I am really hoping that this BOS will truly be special -- and worth it!


	i'm terrible and want both! lol!


----------



## wishonastar (Aug 3, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i'm terrible and want both! lol!


  	Me too, Urban Decay Palettes are fantastic.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 11, 2011)

*Book of Shadows IV*

Temptalia has up initial info and pics of the Book of Shadows IV.  Unfortunately, it does have some repeats in it, but we should have known that was going to happen, after getting 15 all new shades in the Anniversary Palette.

  	(Oops!  Mods, I forgot about the other thread, "Last Ever Book of Shadows," so feel free to put this post there.  Sorry!)


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 11, 2011)

OK temptalia posted some sneak peaks on her blog:

http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-book-of-shadows-volume-iv-volume-4

  	I can't say that I'm utterly impressed.  The shades are bleh and would love to see the packaging when it is closed. I do appreciate that the mini pp is in the new type of packaging and that there is a liquid liner included.  The speaker though?  Unecessary IMO.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 11, 2011)

$64? Oh UD, you're killing us.


----------



## Haven (Aug 11, 2011)

For shadows that are utterly brand new, they look pretty familiar to me.  Maybe a different photo or swatches would help me see the "newness" of the shades.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'm unimpressed. If I had to buy this or the 15th Anniversary palette, I'd get the 15th Anniversary palette.


----------



## missah (Aug 11, 2011)

The shades are boring but the packaging is heaven!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

well most of the shadows don't look 'new' however i do like the look of the palette. i think it's a nice idea having video tutorials you can watch and the fact you get a full sized liner and mini mascara is lovely  i shall be buying for sure! depending on when it is released i might put it on my birthday list


----------



## wishonastar (Aug 12, 2011)

I actually really like the look of the colours, it is nice because I got my 15 anniversary palette yesterday which has neutrals, pinks and purples whereas this one is neutrals and greens/blue shades. I am looking forward to trying out the liner and mascara and the new primer packaging. Whist the speaker is unnecessary, I think it is fun which is what I associate with Urban Decay.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 12, 2011)

wishonastar said:


> I actually really like the look of the colours, it is nice because I got my 15 anniversary palette yesterday which has neutrals, pinks and purples whereas this one is neutrals and greens/blue shades. I am looking forward to trying out the liner and mascara and the new primer packaging. Whist the speaker is unnecessary,* I think it is fun which is what I associate with Urban Decay.*


	yeah this is what i think as well  and i have never tried their mascara before so this should be fun for me!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't the first palette have butterflies on it?


----------



## rockin (Aug 12, 2011)

Urban Decay have posted their own swatches on Facebook

  	http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=9622301&id=60999753199#!/media/set/?set=a.10150338212543200.395205.60999753199


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 12, 2011)

rockin said:


> Urban Decay have posted their own swatches on Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=9622301&id=60999753199#!/media/set/?set=a.10150338212543200.395205.60999753199


	Thanks for posting this.  This will definitely be a skip for me after seeing those swatches.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Aug 14, 2011)

i like how the darker colors look bt since im getting the 15th anniv palette, ill skip this easily =)


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 15, 2011)

This is not even on my I might get it list. If I got it as a gift, but it is soo blah compared to the anniversary palette.  I am so glad I got it because I love it!! This will be my first BOS skip.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm still very excited to see this! i think the swatches look pretty and although not that different from other shadows - i feel like i have to have it because i have all the others!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

guys if you are in the uk debenhams have this on the site now and until the end of today you can get 10% off. i need to wait a couple of days before i buy...


----------



## Miiszliz (Sep 9, 2011)

here is the book of shadows its on sale at ulta and sephora


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

i bought my book of shadows yesterday. so excited for it to arrive


----------



## wishonastar (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh I didn't know you could get 10% off. I got mine yesterday in Debenhams, I didn't even out and grabbed one as soon as I saw it haha. I saved £20 on it because I have that much saved in Debenhams points which was very useful  Haven't tried it yet though but it looks lovely. The speaker sucks though, it is pointless.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the reviews and swatches here. I'm going to pass it though. I've decided after 2 of them, Alice and NY BOS, they are enough for me. I wanted to look at the 15 anniversary palette before deciding but too bad it was sold out.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2011)

wishonastar said:


> Oh I didn't know you could get 10% off. I got mine yesterday in Debenhams, I didn't even out and grabbed one as soon as I saw it haha. I saved £20 on it because I have that much saved in Debenhams points which was very useful  Haven't tried it yet though but it looks lovely. The speaker sucks though, it is pointless.


	now that reallty was a bargain!

  	i am using mine today. i used blue bus, cobra, the purple and the highlight shade. blue bus is a bit poor. verry dry and when i was blending half of it dissapeared!


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't feel too excited about this one. I only have one BoS (AiW) and I think I will live with that. Also I'd have to order it from abroad (or make my boyfriend bring it to Finland if I order from Debenhams) so it's not too tempting. The only tempting one in the whole palette is the liquid liner but I can get that separately.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 15, 2011)

Duvessa said:


> I don't feel too excited about this one. I only have one BoS (AiW) and I think I will live with that. Also I'd have to order it from abroad (or make my boyfriend bring it to Finland if I order from Debenhams) so it's not too tempting. The only tempting one in the whole palette is the liquid liner but I can get that separately.


	the liner is amazing and is very much worth buying on it's own! i reviewed it on the specktra blog today in fact - Urban Decay 24/7 Liquid Liners


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 15, 2011)

instead of buying the new BoS, I bought the anniversary palette. I figured I'd rather have all new shadows, instead of a bunch of shadows I already have...I'm so tired of seeing Midnight Cowboy, I don't know what to do...lol


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 16, 2011)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> instead of buying the new BoS, I bought the anniversary palette. I figured I'd rather have all new shadows, instead of a bunch of shadows I already have...I'm so tired of seeing Midnight Cowboy, I don't know what to do...lol


	the anniversary palette is far superior - all the shadows are amazing quiality whereas these are hit and miss  and i hear ya on the midnight cowboy thing - discontinue it please so i never have to see it again!!


----------



## rockin (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm another who bought the Anniversary palette rather than the BoS.  I haven't bought any of the BoS's, and the colours in this final one seemed just too boring, and with the 'extras' bumping up the price as well I just wasn't tempted.


----------



## imaprincess (Sep 16, 2011)

Can anyone confirm if this is indeed the last Book of Shadows?

  	I agree with all the Midnight Cowboy comments. I NEVER use that shadow and I swear it is in ALL of my Urban Decay palettes!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

i haven't heard anything offcial that this is the last ever book of shadows...


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2011)

my mini review is up on the specktra youtube channel here - Urban Decay Book of Shadows 4 and the full blog post will be up tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2011)

i decided to publish the blog post early so here it is - Urban Decay: Book of Shadows 4


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't now wich to buy, BOS or 15th Anniversary... Good help me, I will bancropt


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 5, 2011)

^15th palette for sure.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Dec 12, 2011)

I just bought this palette from sephora with my $20 giftcard. PLEASE tell me I'm going to love it?!


----------



## pinkchick703 (Dec 12, 2011)

Buy the 15th anniversary palette, I don't like the BOS 4.  I just bought the Naked 2 and love it.  I'm kinda of hoping UD will slow down on the palettes though, 3 this year is making me broke as a joke lol!


----------

